# Starting a Sorority!!



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Alright so I bought that Fish tank and hood from petsmart today for $15. Also got a filter for $10, still need to get a heater. I went to the craft store and bought a bunch of plants, took off the metal stems and stringed them together with long leaves and glued them to rocks with silicone. (Made 3 larger plants and 3 small ones for about $15!!) Also went to HomeDepot and got a large bag of pea gravel that I’ll clean tomorrow. I just spray painted the black of the tank black so that needs to dry first anyway.

So I bought something called Nutrafin Cycle, the lady at the pet store said that’s what they use in their tanks. She said that 20 hours after I set the tank up with everything in it and the Nurtafin Cycle to buy 2 zebra danios to help with the cycling cycle and then to bring in samples of the water every week or so, so they can test it for me. She said it would table 4-6 week to the tank to cycle.

I would love to hear any input you may have and advice.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sounds GREAT!!!!!


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Make sure none of the spray paint got into the tank! That stuff is nasty...
Other than that it sounds great and can't wait to see pics! =]


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

How exciting! I went to petsmart today and debated getting the 10gal w/hood for $15 and reselling it, but it was more hassle then I really wanted to deal with. I just ended up getting 35lbs of tidycat litter for $10, lol.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

awesome deal on the decorations, i prefer to get crafty too when it comes to decorating my tanks. can't wait to hear more about your sorority when it gets set up!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I got the 10 gallon from petsmart with the filter too! for my brother though, he wants to get more betta! i got him addicted 

Sounds good, but i would just do a natual cycle instead of chemicals :/


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

How do you do a natural cycle? I'm starting tomorrow.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

to cycle a tank generally takes 4-8 weeks anyway, u can use the cycle product and it may or may NOT speed up the process......ive used a few of those type products and it didnt speed anything up, their trying to upsell you

theres a thread here on cycling.....

preferably fishless, and id use fishfood to help it cycle to get the ammonia started......INSTEAD of the actual 100% ammonia, but thats just MY opinion. i dont use ANY chemicals that arent absolutely necessary


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm confused, because on a thread it was saying how you have to add ammonia and test the water daily.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

What i did was add one fish, my VT Desmond. He stayed in there for about 6 weeks, then i added a minnow, then i added a molly the week after. During all of this i was testing every other day for ammonia, when it got to high i did a 20% or so water change, which i only really had to do once every 5-7 days, unless your feeding your fish more, i only give 1 pellet every morning and night, some times blood worms, and some times 2-3 if im feeling generous  haha. Its a good idea to get the Masters Freshwater API test kit. Its like 35 bux but well worth it, and youll hardly ever have to buy any other testing kit again, it does well over 800 tests. After like 5 weeks start testing for nitrite, then nitrate after that! When all read zero, youve got yourself a cycled tank . Then you can add 2 fish every week or so.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

So could I get that double tail girl and use her for the cycle since I want to start a betta sorority anyway?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

you can cycle a tank with fish, just know that its VERY stressful on them to do so, watch for ammonia spikes especially and change water immediately so she isnt burned


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

As long as your super watchful on the ammonia, you can do it with a fish. I cycled with Tango in a 1.5 and he was fine. And I fed him pretty sparingly too. He's not easily stressed though. He's the strongest, most unafraid fish I've ever had. I don't know if that made the difference. Just make sure your girl is in otherwise good condition when you start. No diseases or fin rot or anything.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Okay so I got the light bulbs today, looks much better with light!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Very pretty! I meant to say so in the other thread but, you did a GREAT job on those plants.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Awww thank vaygirl.  I cant wait for my betta bulbs to start growing. I would love to have some real plants.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks amazing!!!!! You've convinced me to get some plants like that! Not that I really NEED any....


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Now we'll all be trawling the craft store. Real plants can be a lot of fun too.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I have had zero luck with the betta bulbs that I've bought. I've tried at least 15 different bulbs and nothing has grown...so lame


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I just got mine yesterday and one is already starting to grow. I have them in a small Tupperware container with gravel and place in the sun light.

I found it really hard to find a fake plant at the craft store that does not have wire stems. I went to 3!!! The ones i found were drooping plants and only the bottom 4 inches was wire so I just cut that off and glued them to a rock. I like them, and hubby liked the price. He's kind of a tightwad. lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I LOVE my live plants.... I actually had to take some of them out because angel couldn't swim in a straight line there were so many!


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx (Nov 30, 2009)

*Wow that sounds awesome!!*

Wow thats cool! I can't wait to see it when you're finished!:-D


----------

